# NOS Stingray fork info, stamped 9+4



## Bike Recyclery (Apr 10, 2018)

Hi! I recently acquired this primered but unpainted 20" Stingray fork. From what I can tell, the 9 + 4 stamp could mean September of 1964? Also, the axle ends have round cutouts for the axle to sit in, vs straight dropouts on some other forks.  Any idea what the significance of that is?  

Also, can you identify what specific models this would have come on?

Thank you!


----------



## 100bikes (Apr 11, 2018)

I can speak to the round  segment of the drop out. 

There was a shouldered washer that seated in this.
Early way of keeping the wheel from sliding out of a dropout.

Schwinn was ahead of their time.


----------



## Bike Recyclery (Apr 11, 2018)

100bikes said:


> I can speak to the round  segment of the drop out.
> 
> There was a shouldered washer that seated in this.
> Early way of keeping the wheel from sliding out of a dropout.
> ...




That's what I thought. Was this part of the 1973 CSPC, or was this something schwinn did on their own earlier?


----------



## mcmfw2 (Apr 12, 2018)

Bike Recyclery said:


> That's what I thought. Was this part of the 1973 CSPC, or was this something schwinn did on their own earlier?



It a sept 1974 fork ...


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Apr 12, 2018)

Not dating your fork but Schwinn started using that design in 68 on all models. A safety thing? Probably. A Schwinn safety thing? IDK I was just starting to enjoy these things back then.


----------

